

Wireless power from WiFi  - jamesjyu
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/09/airnergy-wifi-power-system-gives-rca-a-reason-to-exist-video/

======
pronoiac
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1043296>

